# how to grow and feed vinegar eels to your baby fish ( fry )



## david creque (Dec 8, 2013)

One of the easiest ways to improve the growth rate of newborn fish is to give them ample supplies of healthy live foods. However, most live food cultures can be difficult to keep going over the long run. One exception is the vinegar eel. These creatures are incredibly easy to raise and feed to your newborn fish if you know how.
It is important to note that, they are not really eels at all, but a free-living aquatic nematode that lives, feeds, and breeds in a vinegar solution ! They cannot be fed to your fish exclusively, but they are a great addition to a balanced diet. One of the awesome things about this animal is that it is completely aquatic and survives in the tank for a week or more, actively swimming through the water column where your baby fish can hunt it down. As a result, they are far less likely too degrade your water quality than other live food items which can quickly die in your tank's substrate. Check out the following video for more information.


----------

